# Herbicide Resistant Weeds By State



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Palmer Amaranth is the most troublesome as to be expected....

Regards, Mike

http://agrimarketing.com/s/98298


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No Palmer yet, but water hemp has exploded this year. Enough seed going to be produced to last a lifetime. Dicamba or liberty beans are going to be a must.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have roundup resistant Palmer and marestail and I swear the morning glories are becoming resistant as well. Paraquat has now become the burndown of choice and pursuit is still effective on the Palmer I have but a lot of people are getting resistance to that as well.


----------

